# Got my papers.



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

So I just got my papers in the mail.. even though I went to the courthouse and got a copy the day she filed because the lawyer told me when she filed. i still feel like I am dreaming. I want all the madness to end. I still love her and really want to talk to her. I am trying to be strong.. but its so hard. I want her so much. what do I do??


----------

